# Need help with substrate for planted tanks.



## JesseK (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm in the process of starting a planted tank 46g and I have some questions regarding the substrate. I was planning on getting 1 or 2 bags of the man made stuff and putting it on the bottom layer and covering with a mixture of gravel and sand (love the look) I realize I'll have to use root taps eventually when the nutrients run out, am I set or is there anything else I need?


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Maybe instead of gravel cover with safe-t-sorb if u can get it. Its made from all natural clay so its rich in iron and other minerals. I used it in my 75g build and it leaves a nice natural look too.

Here is a link to my build. I have pics of the stuff in there
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f45/finaly-my-75g-beasolbob-build-18272.html


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I use Activ·Flora™ Planted Aquarium Substrate by World Wide Imports Ent., Inc. for my 29g planted tank. I have mostly wysteria and amazon swords. They grow like weeds. I also use liquid plans vitamins. I use Kent brand iron and manganese. I have had to split the excess plant growth between 3 tanks and I still have extra sitting in a tub of tank water for later use lol


----------



## Peterjay (Feb 15, 2011)

Lots of ways to succeed with a planted tank. Check out Beaslbob's method or the Walstad method. If you don't want to be bothered with CO2 or regular dosing with ferts, either method will give you a low-maintenance planted tank. High-tech setups will work equally well, but are more labor-intensive. I'm not afraid of work, but I'd rather watch someone else do it. That's why I have a Walstad tank.


----------



## JesseK (Aug 1, 2011)

I guess my questions really is if I get a substrate LIke Activ Flora or just go with Dirt like the Walstad method can I just put sand on top of the substrate?


----------



## Peterjay (Feb 15, 2011)

I use a thin layer of sand over cheap potting soil - works fine.


----------

